# November Photography Competition-Abandoned



## Grandma Death (Nov 6, 2008)

This months theme is 'Abandoned'. This could mean anything from a run down derelict building to a burnt out car.


* It is encouraged but not essential that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of November, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them


Voting:

* Starts on 1st December and ends on the 3rd
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

If I've missed anything out please let me know.

Happy snapping!

Thumbs:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-11/


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 6, 2008)

Little bit of politik innit

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2200/2349069579_a0a6020d0c_b.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Nov 6, 2008)

gramdma death, you up for doing the thumbs? No worries if not, I can do em. Let me know if you want the log in info...

I'll set up the page in a minute, if no-one else has.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 6, 2008)

Scrap metal

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/2852208423_4a0f27fbe8_b.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumbs: http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-11/

Someone stick it in the op would ya?


----------



## Grobelaar (Nov 6, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Thumbs: http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-11/
> 
> Someone stick it in the op would ya?



Ever one to be a fusspot - but whatever happened to the thumbnail page last time, dunno if it's like that all the time - but it doesn't fit on a standard 4/3 size screen. I have a really high resolution too - and it's a right old ballache when you're trying to look at the photos and one column doesn't fit on - can we set it so it wraps or is only 3 photos wide or something?
</moan end>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Barn

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/24/57926537_9484a66091_b.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 7, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> Ever one to be a fusspot - but whatever happened to the thumbnail page last time, dunno if it's like that all the time - but it doesn't fit on a standard 4/3 size screen. I have a really high resolution too - and it's a right old ballache when you're trying to look at the photos and one column doesn't fit on - can we set it so it wraps or is only 3 photos wide or something?
> </moan end>



There was a debate at the end of September over thumbnail size and crispy enlarged them 

Anarchy rules


----------



## Grobelaar (Nov 7, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> There was a debate at the end of September over thumbnail size and crispy enlarged them
> 
> Anarchy rules



Fine, but wrap them 3 to a line then?


----------



## ghost77uk (Nov 7, 2008)

Car - Snapped passing through the Rocky Mountains in Canada on the Rocky Mountaineer train last month

http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/p541984782/hf2962f1#hf2962f1


----------



## Rollem (Nov 7, 2008)

ghost77uk said:


> Car - Snapped passing through the Rocky Mountains in Canada on the Rocky Mountaineer train last month
> 
> http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/p541984782/hf2962f1#hf2962f1



oh i like that


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 7, 2008)

hiccup said:


> gramdma death, you up for doing the thumbs? No worries if not, I can do em. Let me know if you want the log in info....



Sorry never won and didn't realise I had to. I'm happy to do it if you provide me with the necessary.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's mine:


Old Vent

Dead Chair  (This is a resubmitted pic BTW)

Farmers Truck I've slightly tweaked the colour up on this pic.


----------



## Padcore (Nov 7, 2008)

My 1st Entry - 

Free Hunger.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41/padcore/Abandonment1.jpg

Converted to mono, slight colour pop, slight dodge/burn (highlight "Live Free") using masks on Cs3 added a border for something to do practise.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll enter a couple of old shots and then try and find a new one for my third entry......

1. Everything and the Kitchen Sink

2. Reflections on Abandonment


----------



## Nina (Nov 7, 2008)

nice theme 

Accurately describes this competition I think 

Let's hope this month it perks up a bit.


----------



## brix (Nov 7, 2008)

1) Waiting  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3008/2990700422_ca68b09794.jpg?v=0


----------



## brix (Nov 7, 2008)

Grandma Death said:


> Dead Chair



Lots of good 'uns already but this is my favourite so far.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 7, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> I'll enter a couple of old shots and then try and find a new one for my third entry......
> 
> 1. Everything and the Kitchen Sink
> 
> 2. Reflections on Abandonment



I like both, nice mood.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 7, 2008)

Excellent pictures already...love ghost77uk's car. enumbers is going to love this; the theme's his stock in trade...


----------



## blueplume (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/3010486319/


----------



## big eejit (Nov 7, 2008)

*First entry*

Citroën depressé


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 7, 2008)

1. Morning

2. Abandoned


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 8, 2008)

Entry number one:-
Waterwheel

and number two:-
Wheeled Off
.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Oil can


----------



## ghost77uk (Nov 8, 2008)

Entry number 2 - Church - Snapped passing thru the Rocky Mountains on the Rocky Mountaineer train in Canada last month

http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/p541984782/h13004da5#h13004da5


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 8, 2008)

Old ones these. Don't seem to have time to do much at the moment.

Shopping Trolley

Tree-Van

Chairs


----------



## Nina (Nov 8, 2008)

big eejit said:


> *First entry*
> 
> Citroën depressé



fabulous title


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 8, 2008)

My first ever entry:

http://flickr.com/photos/9549594@N03/2927333427/sizes/l/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 8, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> My first ever entry:
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/9549594@N03/2927333427/sizes/l/



I like it.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 9, 2008)

Floor it, Roll it, Leg it...

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3160/3015702406_46c9e9c840_b.jpg

Abandoned car rolled into ditch just at point where the 30mph limit ends - driver just disappeared into the night!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2008)

Thumbs updated: http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-11/


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> Fine, but wrap them 3 to a line then?



I would, but I can't work out how. Crispy?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, could you rename mine to 'dancefloor', please?


----------



## hiccup (Nov 9, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Oh, could you rename mine to 'dancefloor', please?



Done


----------



## e19896 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Joy Life Can Bring (part one)

an old one from this year around March Time, upon Hankerkmoor, walking from Fox House Sheffield..

The Joy Life Can Bring (part two) 

another from early on this year this time a load of steal tubes stacked on waist land going to rust and still there yesterday..

Ill be doing no three this week, i need to loan the fish eye for that one and get a lift to the location..


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 9, 2008)

My third entry:-

Wheels: Going Nowhere Fast


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 9, 2008)

Air Crash Debris

http://www.keme.co.uk/~stowupland/carrantuohill/steve3.jpg


----------



## alef (Nov 9, 2008)

First and second entries:
Abandoned by the Ayatollah
Texan Beetles


----------



## big eejit (Nov 9, 2008)

*Entry 2*

Please look after this bear


----------



## rioted (Nov 9, 2008)

First one:

Swept up - background desaturated a tad.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 9, 2008)

second entry:

fosters in autumn


----------



## rioted (Nov 9, 2008)

Second one:

Green?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 9, 2008)

hiccup said:


> I would, but I can't work out how. Crispy?



fuxxake hiccup!


----------



## HAL9000 (Nov 9, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Air Crash Debris
> 
> http://www.keme.co.uk/~stowupland/carrantuohill/steve3.jpg




which aircraft has the debris come from?  (there is a plaque for a second war aircraft at the start of the path to carrantuohill)


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 10, 2008)

HAL9000 said:


> which aircraft has the debris come from?  (there is a plaque for a second war aircraft at the start of the path to carrantuohill)



It is part of a wing from a FW200 that crashed into a ridge on Brandon Mountain Co. Kerry Ireland.

http://homepage.eircom.net/~wrgi/ikg40.html


----------



## hiccup (Nov 10, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> fuxxake hiccup!



Well I don't bleeding know. How do you do it then?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 10, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Well I don't bleeding know. How do you do it then?



in Admin...rows n columns thang/thumnails size oojamapivs...been ages since I looked at Gallery...but it's in thar somewhere. 

However I suspect it's even deeper in the carbon Theme CSS...a float something or other...PM Buddy Bradley maybies...heeza CCS guru innit.


----------



## blueplume (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/3022304162/


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Well I don't bleeding know. How do you do it then?



I've done it. Three columns now.


----------



## kage (Nov 12, 2008)

Entry 1 - The old Lachine mill

bigger


----------



## hiccup (Nov 12, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I've done it. Three columns now.



cool


----------



## e19896 (Nov 12, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I've done it. Three columns now.



To clever by half i looked and looked  and erm nowt do tell how? see i use it for a web page of a shop that looks cool and all that..


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 12, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> in Admin...rows n columns thang/thumnails size oojamapivs...been ages since I looked at Gallery...but it's in thar somewhere.
> 
> However I suspect it's even deeper in the carbon Theme CSS...a float something or other...PM Buddy Bradley maybies...heeza CCS guru innit.



What 

Having only a Certificate of Socialist Education


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 13, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2141696078_21c2b427bd_b.jpg

now you've flown I will watch you from the shore


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 13, 2008)

come back!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3192/2794766965_6d1199b5de_b.jpg


----------



## e19896 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorpe Marsh Power Station

The one planed with the fish eye did not work, this as it comes from the d20 no manipulation..


----------



## alef (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry for entering it again but it does make me chuckle:
Porno and a slice of tomato


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 15, 2008)

Alef

That picture looks to me as if it needs to be rotated 90 degrees right.


----------



## alef (Nov 16, 2008)

It is something of an awkward angle, but upright doesn't quite work. 

Think it's to do with my eye being led from the top to the bottom in either rotation. Since it's the tomato and the large spread eek that are more interesting it's better landscape than portrait. But agree it kind of looks 'wrong'.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 16, 2008)

3. Parked


----------



## hiccup (Nov 17, 2008)

Updated thumbs: http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-11/


----------



## g force (Nov 18, 2008)

Shoes

http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoff_w/3034941645/sizes/l/

Fishing

http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoff_w/2362160362/sizes/l/in/set-72157605252626313/


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 21, 2008)

http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/7535/mg5124smwk9.jpg


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 24, 2008)

Sinking in Brouwersgracht


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 25, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Sinking in Brouwersgracht



Nice work Tom. I came across a boat graveyard the other day and made a note to go back and take some pictures.


----------



## Padcore (Nov 26, 2008)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41/padcore/Abandoned2.jpg

Mt second entry for abandoned.

Bus Stop.


----------



## lobster (Nov 26, 2008)

Padcore said:


> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y41/padcore/Abandoned2.jpg
> 
> Mt second entry for abandoned.
> 
> Bus Stop.




I like that, the use of subtle colour


----------



## Padcore (Nov 26, 2008)

lobster said:


> I like that, the use of subtle colour


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 26, 2008)

mine x

Abandoned computer http://www.flickr.com/photos/londoninflames/101734559/

Tractor http://www.flickr.com/photos/londoninflames/1107139096/

Dead Stratford http://www.flickr.com/photos/londoninflames/128340731/


----------



## rioted (Nov 26, 2008)

my third

more abandoned computer hardware

monitor


----------



## hiccup (Nov 27, 2008)

Sooty

(fiddled with the curves a bit)


----------



## Grobelaar (Nov 27, 2008)

Lost Sole


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2008)

Haven't had much time this month so oldies from me this time around.

Take it easy

Who wants to save the world?

Bye bye baguette


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2008)

Waiting


----------



## hiccup (Nov 30, 2008)

Updated thumbs

Any more entries might not get added until tomorrow, unless someone else fancies doing it.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 30, 2008)

Final entry for me.

Game over


----------



## hiccup (Nov 30, 2008)

^^^ Added


----------



## big eejit (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheers! Sorry about that!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 30, 2008)

No worries


----------



## blueplume (Nov 30, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Final entry for me.
> 
> Game over




Are you sponsored by Adidas?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2008)

1. Chair
2. Closed
3. Burnt


----------



## e19896 (Dec 1, 2008)

1 ghost77uk---car

2 Grandma Death - Dead Chair

3 Barking_Mad - Reflections on Abandonment

What an hard one, there all good and i just love the topic as you all might know.. Had an epic year of urban exploration and there is the big one 25 12 08, there is something about our human detritus, i love the feeling of Dead Cites and things going to rust being reclaimed by mother earths recolmation yard a fucking epic comp folks..


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 1, 2008)

1 - hiccup - Oil can
2 - Paulie Tandoori - Who wants to save the world
3 - alef - Porno and a slice of tomato


----------



## blueplume (Dec 1, 2008)

1)Refused as fuck-morning
2)Dillinger4-dancefloor
3)Johnny Canuck2-barn

also Tom Craggs-sinking


----------



## ghost77uk (Dec 1, 2008)

1 - Padcore - Bus Stop
2 - Refused as fuck - Abandoned
3 - Barking_Mad - Reflections on Abandonment


----------



## Padcore (Dec 1, 2008)

Barking Mad - Reflections on Abandonment
Paulie Tandoorie - Take It Easy
Pavlik - Entry 1


----------



## EddyBlack (Dec 1, 2008)

Refused as fuck - parked
rioted - green
e19896 - Thorpe Marsh Power Station

I also liked
Padcore - Free Hunger
alef – Texan Beetles


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2008)

thumbs - now with added neonwildernes


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2008)

1. big eejit - Citroën depressé
2. Padcore - Bus Stop
3. Dillinger4 - Dancefloor


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If I had to pick one, it would be Citroën depressé by big eejit.

If I have to pick 3, I will have more of a look and think about it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2008)

1 - blueplume - palace
2 - brix - Waiting
3 - Grobelaar - Lost Sole

for me this month. i enjoyed looking through all of them, i have to say. look some more Dill4 and make an informed choice, would be my advice


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 2, 2008)

1. blueplume -palace
2. Grobelaar - Lost Sole
3. tom_craggs - Sinking in Brouwersgracht


bit like the BBC innit. lots of repeats.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 2, 2008)

1. ghost77uk - car
2. Robster 970 - Trolley
3. Robster 970 - Tree Van


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 2, 2008)

big eejit - Citroën depressé
Grobelaar - Lost Sole
Robster970 - Tree-Van

That was really difficult.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 2, 2008)

1 ghost77uk - car - that car has fucking tumbleweed in it. you don't get much more abandoned than that!
2 refused as fuck - morning
3 barking mad - reflections


----------



## idioteque (Dec 2, 2008)

1. Dillinger4 - dancefloor
2. Barking_Mad - Reflections on Abandonment
3. ghost77uk - car


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 2, 2008)

My votes:

1. Padcore - Free Hunger
2. JC2 - Barn 
3. Ghost 77uk - Church

Some other good photos, possibly more visually attractive but not quite fitting the brief as well as the ones I picked. JC's barn photo was a close call to make no.1


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Little bit of politik- Boris Sprinkler
Trolley - Robster970
Parked - Refused as fuck

I was going to take photo of help the aged shop. but never got round to it.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 2, 2008)

1. Grobelaar- lost sole
2.close this one- but I'm saying Padcore- free hunger
3. Refused as Fuck - morning

Some good shots this month. Some...not so good


----------



## hiccup (Dec 2, 2008)

1) Grobelaar - Lost Sole
2) Dillinger4 - Dancefloor
3) rioted - green


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2008)

I've still got tomorrow night to do this, haven't I?


----------



## hiccup (Dec 3, 2008)

Aye


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2008)

Very difficult choice, as always, some great photos. Here are my picks

1. Grobelaar - Lost Soul
2. Refused as Fuck - Morning
3. Barking Mad - Reflections on Abandonment


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 3, 2008)

1. big eejit - Citroën depressé
2. Barking_Mad - Reflections on Abandonment
3. bluestreak - Tractor


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 3, 2008)

1.  Grobelaar - Lost Sole

2.  stowpirate - Floor it, Roll it, Leg it

3.  teuchter - Waiting


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 3, 2008)

So tricky this month, this is probably my favourite collection yet.

1. ghost77 - car
2. robster - treevan
3. rioted - green

---

thanks for the vote, sweet FA.  I love that tractor pic, i'm a shit photographer but the subject matter and the light just came together that day.


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 3, 2008)

Loads I liked this month. I could have voted for several more, for example I like both of Padcore's shots, first couple of alef's, big eejit's Game over and pictorally Refused as Fuck is always very strong. I have gone for;

1) neonwilderness - closed
2) ghost77uk---car
3) Robster970 - Chairs


----------



## Grobelaar (Dec 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed this month's compo - wish I'd had more time to go out and about grabbing some shots, but a heavy work schedule has prevented it.

Here's my faves.

1) neonwilderness - closed (loved this shot, it's like a triptych in one photo).
2) Robster970 - Chairs (there's something really playful about those chairs - for some reason I keep thinking that they might suddenly animate and roll off up the hill.
3) Dillinger4 - Dancefloor - (hard pressed to choose third, but I've gone for this because I like the complete loss of sense of scale - can't work out if those tiles are 2ft square or 2inches square).


----------



## rioted (Dec 3, 2008)

1 Hocus Eye - Waterwheel
2 bluestreak - Dead Stratford
3 teuchter - Waiting


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2008)

1 - Grobelaar - Lost sole
2 - Refused as fuck - morning
3 - Brix - waiting


----------



## mitochondria (Dec 3, 2008)

1. big eejit - Citroën depressé
2. Grobelaar - Lost Sole
3. ghost77uk - car


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2008)

1. Refused as fuck - Morning 
2. Dillinger4 - Dancefloor
3.  ghost77uk - car

Lots of good shots this month, was difficult to narrow it down to just those three.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 3, 2008)

1. Barking_Mad - Reflections on Abandonment
2. ghost77uk---car
3. Grobelaar - Lost Sole

Close call for Robster970 - Trolley


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2008)

1 Rioted - swept up

2 Ghost77k - Church

3 Padcore  - Free Hunger


----------



## big eejit (Dec 4, 2008)

As I'm off work ill and bored I decided to add up the votes. I think they're right, tho every picture seems to have got a least one vote so it's taken a while to do it!

According to my calculations, the top 3 are:

Grobelaar - Lost Sole - 23
Ghost77uk - car - 18
Barking mad - reflections - 14

Well done grobelaar! 

Unless anyone wants to count again?


----------



## ghost77uk (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done Grobelaar!!
Thanks for the votes peeps


----------



## teuchter (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done Grobelaar; a deserved win I think.


----------



## Grobelaar (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh wow, this has made my day, thanks to everyone who voted for me, I’m glad you liked the photo. 

Big thanks to everyone else that took part and took some great photos.

I best get my thinking cap on and come up with a topic for this month.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2008)

well done Grob


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 4, 2008)

congratulations, Grobelaar!


----------



## LadyLDN (Dec 4, 2008)

Indeed... well done!


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 4, 2008)

*applause*

a very strong one this month, reminds me that i should pay more attention to the talents in this forum.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 4, 2008)

well done Grob!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Grobelaar - Lost Sole​

_save somelse having to go and look here the winner _


----------



## Padcore (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 5, 2008)

Well done Grobs-excellent pic!


----------

